# Breeding Supplies!



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

I would like to purchase a Sponge filter and some Indian Almond Leaves. Can anyone point me in the right direction to find the best price on these?

Thank you!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You can't get better than AmyLim on Ebay for IAL. Her prices are great, shipping is fast (they do come from Thailand so don't expect over night shipping), and her communication is top notch.

As for sponge filters.. they're pretty evenly priced throughout. You can make your own but I'm lazy and just buy the pretty pre-made ones. I got mine from Bigalsonline.com because if you order something like $70 in stuff you get free shipping so I just bought a bunch of fish stuff all at once to save on shipping.


----------



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes like 1fish2fish said, Amylin has the best indian almond leaves on ebay.. they do take a bit to ship(usually takes 3 - 4 weeks for me), but I don't mind.. they are very good quality leaves. As for sponge filter I got mine for $6 bucks on amazon.com

I use this one
http://www.amazon.com/Hydro-Sponge-...02S2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314844352&sr=8-1


----------



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

Very helpful! I got 25 IAL from her for $1.28 ($4.28 with shipping)and the sponge filter total was $11.48! Thank you!


----------

